# Best way to Re-Heat a Pork Tenderloin.



## blzafour (Aug 20, 2009)

I smoked two whole Pork Tenderloins wrapped in bacon today for a party Sat. Night. What is the best way to re-heat them up?

   I took them up to around 150'ish and double foiled them and put them in a cooler. The guy these are for wants to be able to chop them up and serve on a bun.At that temp will they be able to "chop" them up? I told him it would be better to slice and serve, but he wants to "chop" them.... I hope he is able to!

Thanks, Blza


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmm, I'd be afraid they'd dry out.  Maybe in a crockpot with a little chicken stock or a 50/50 water and apple juice mix.  Or in a steam pan in the oven might be the best way to go.

He could "chop" them as they are.  If he wants to "pull" them I'd suggest a different cut of meat.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 20, 2009)

Like Dude said, be careful because they could very easily dry out.
Loins don't have the amount of fat running through them that butts do which is why they are generally cooked to a lower temp (I do mine 135-145) and they aren't so good for pulling.
Now if he is going to chop them then I suppose chopping them up while cold and then into a crock pot with some BBQ might be the way to go.


----------



## davenh (Aug 20, 2009)

Put it in the microwave at 40% power for two minutes and check temp. Just get them warm. Do an additional minute at 40% if needed.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 20, 2009)

If you have a pasta pot the one that has a insert with holes in it. just throw in some chicken/ beef stock or just water and let it boil for about 15-20 minutes and the meat will be hot and very moist. We do it all the time with chicken, pulled pork, and just about anything.


----------

